# Suzuki DF20A Unboxing and 1st Impressions



## Oil Boiler (Jul 7, 2013)

Greetings, 
New to the forum, 1st post. 
When I was looking for a new motor for my 14" PolarKraft, I visited many forums including this one, looking for information. After I learned a little more about the Suzuki 20HP EFI, I got interested in the possibility of running pump gas in an era of 10% ethanol and all the problems that can bring with a small carb. It looked like there was a lot of interest , but most were waiting for a little more run time. I couldn't wait. I ordered the Suzuki from Newoutboards.com out of Tenn. I had the motor in 3 days after picking it up at the local trucking terminal to avoid having to coordinate a delivery. Packaging was perfect with no dents or dings to the box and the motor was securely packed. I wanted to post these pictures because I know some of you are considering this and want to know how the shipping went. I did call the store to make sure they had one on hand, but the rest of the transaction was done online. I've only had it out twice and I'm still in the break-in period, so I'll post more on performance notes later. Here's what I can say so far:
1. Pretty motor, nice detail, mechanically correct with nothing loose or missing.
2. An easy pull, running at 1/2 a crank. 
3. Very quiet and smooth, although this is my 1st 4 stroke OB.
4. Nice fit on the PK. It's a 14' Vee, circa 1960 or so. 
5. Comes with a 3 gal tank and hose, burned less than 1/2 a tank putting around, 8 miles out, 8 miles back. 
6. It was $2695.00 , bottom line. 

Here's a few photos , feel free to ask anything. I was curious about a lot, but just had no one to ask given the few that are out there in the US. OB


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the post. Good luck with your new motor!

Keep us up to date with how it goes.


Jim


----------



## Zum (Jul 8, 2013)

I know there's one guy on this forum that will love your review.
He's been going on about buying one of those outboards for quite awhile now.
Thanks for the look.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice! Keep us posted as I am getting rid of my mercury 20 at the end if the summer. Looking at the zuki, yami and rude.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah thats me zum,i have been researching this motor for close to 6mths or more now.Now i have someone who actually has one that can tell me what to expect.I have watched hundreds of videos on this motor on youtube and i have been left nothing but impressed with it from what iv'e seen.So now i can't wait to get some great updates from you oil boiler.

I'm thinking i want to purchase one here in the next few weeks or so.I have been going back and forth on the 20hp 4stroke merc and the 20hp suzuki.I guess i want to know first hand how the power is?What type of overall top end speed you get on your boat with the load your carrying?Plus how it planes the boat out of the hole?Also how good it is on gas?I fig it's going to be a while since you have to break it in.Well if you have any great info you would like to offer after some use please let me know,thanks as i look foward to hearing great news.

As i said from everything i have read and seen on youtube it seems to be a real winner.


----------



## DanMC (Jul 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321630#p321630 said:


> lovedr79 » 08 Jul 2013, 17:36[/url]"]Nice! Keep us posted as I am getting rid of my mercury 20 at the end if the summer. Looking at the zuki, yami and rude.



....Honda ?!


----------



## Oil Boiler (Jul 11, 2013)

Will do Scoobeb, I added a Hardline tach/hour meter and hope to use it through the break in and to see where the stock 10 pitch prop puts me at WOT. The PolarKraft is pretty light with just me and the wife so we'll see. I went ahead and bought a manual from Brownspoint and a couple of oil filters, so if there's anything I can look up in it for you let me know.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweet, i can't wait to get feedback.The boat i'm going to put it on is a nice light 1436 lowe rated for a 20hp and only weighs in at 190lbs.I called newoutboards.com the place you seem to have gotten yours and i talked to the guy for almost 20minutes about the suzuki compared to the merc because they sell both.The guy was a die hard merc fellow but just raved about the suzuki.He said as much as he likes the 20hp merc he would buy the 20hp suzuki over it now.He said they can't keep them in stock.

The only bad thing i have heard about this motor as all motors usually have some type of bug that needs to be worked out is the efi not working out of the box,that was when it first came out close to a yr ago,since then they have fixed the issue according to a source from another forum i go on.This guy actually works for internetoutboards.com,he's a tohatsu/merc dealer.He said the suzuki is a great motor and is worth every penny since the bug was corrected about 6mths ago.I bet the motor runs nice.The guy also told me that my boat should fly being it's only 190lbs.He said i should hit the mid to high 20's with one person or possibly 2.

The more i watch the videos on youtube the more i want it.Does the motor come with a manual?I read what you said that you went and bought one.Also what type of filter does it take(oil)?Do you know were it's located at on the motor?Thanks for any,or updates or info,can't wait to hear more.


----------



## tomme boy (Jul 11, 2013)

You have to take the side covers off to get to the access plate. Not sure if there is a gasket. I have not changed mine yet. 

Yes it comes with a manual. To the OP. when you get to 20 hours on the motor, the check engine light will come on and start flashing. It is a reminder to change the oil at the 20 hour mark. To reset the light to not flash, start the motor and hit the kill switch 3 times fast enough to not stop the motor. You know what I mean by having to hold the switch to stop the motor. The next one will be at 80 hours. 

The 20 hp should run 25+ mph on either of them two boats. I have the 15 and I am running 21-22 mph on a very heavy boat. You will know if the prop needs more pitch. You will hit the rev limiter and the engine will cut out. I think they only make a factory prop up to 11" of pitch. Otherwise, get ahold of PowerTech props and they should be able to get what you need.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it an actual filter or cartridge.The guy at newoutboards.com said you can get it on and off without removing the side.I called today to ask.He said it can be done either way but it's more of a pain to get it off without taking the side off.He told me it's a oil cartridge not filter.Hope to get more info on this though.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 12, 2013)

I would love a Honda..... Too expensive. That boat should fly! My 20 and heavy boat loaded will run 21-22 with me 180lbs. And my buddy who is close to 250.


----------



## tomme boy (Jul 12, 2013)

They are both still filters. What does it matter if it spins on or not?


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 13, 2013)

It doesn't matter,I never said it mattered,i was just asking a question thats all.I have never seen a oil cartridge changed so thats why i was asking.


----------



## tomme boy (Jul 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qSsdCYOFJQ


Here, watch this.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome video tommy boy.That was a sinch,the only thing i have is i'm trying to wonder what the pink line was for,i hope it wasn't anything with high pressure because it didn't have a clamp to hold it down in place as the black one did next to it.One more thing,isn't there any kind of sealant to put on there,if you watch him in the video he says to clean the original sealant off before installing another filter,what keeps it from leaking if there is no gasket or sealant going on it after the first filter comes out?Other then that it seemed pretty easy and very good step by step instructions.Thanks for the link,it just made me feel moore at ease on trying to do the oil change. :mrgreen:


----------



## JMichael (Jul 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322262#p322262 said:


> scoobeb » Today, 01:38[/url]"]what keeps it from leaking if there is no gasket or sealant going on it after the first filter comes out?


There was an O-ring gasket in a grove on the cover that should seal it without any sort of sealant. My motorcycle uses the same sort of O-ring sealing system on it's oil filter element and it's never leaked.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2013)

Very good info,thanks.


----------



## Oil Boiler (Jul 23, 2013)

Scoobeb, 

The pink line you see in the video is the gas drain line. It is routed outside of the side cover and there is a little tab to hold the loose end. The metal block that he removes the tubing from is a water supplied fuel cooler. The screw on top is the drain screw. 

Sorry I haven't answered. Just back from Cape San Blas Florida. I can see how this motor on a RIB like a Zodiac would be blast down there.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Oil boiler i was just wondering if you had any new news on the 20hp suzuki?


----------



## PATRIOT (Aug 4, 2013)

Oil Boiler . . . I'm shopping this motor but since you have the manual perhaps you could research it for a MAP Sensor (manifold absolute pressure)? Does this motor have one? What is the highest altitude you have run yours at?
Also, since you got the tiller model, do you see any blanked off areas where a guy could add remote controls to a tiller model? I'm assuming you purchased the DF20AS at that price?
One final question . . . can you hear the injectors pulsing when you run it? Do you get a constant tick-tick-tick . . . and is it noticeable?
Thanks


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 4, 2013)

I have the 15 and no you can not hear the injectors.


----------



## Oil Boiler (Feb 9, 2014)

Just thought I'd post a quick update on my Suzuki DF20A outboard. Was last on the water back in late September. Had drained the fuel and put everything under cover until this past Saturday. Decided to roll out the hose and muffs and for a little run time. Hooked up the tank , got a solid bulb and she cranked on the 1st pull! Let her run for about 10 minutes and then shut everything down and back under cover. Impressive little engine so far. One note on stock prop, lightly loaded, it does just get into the rev limiter at WOT mounted on my V hull PolarKraft. I need a spare prop anyway so I'm planning to order the SS 11 pitch for a try when I get back on the water.


----------



## Oil Boiler (Feb 9, 2014)

Patriot, sorry for the way late reply. This motor does have a MAP sensor in the intake. Not sure about adding remote controls. No injector tick whatsoever.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 10, 2014)

That is awesome to know.I hear that from many people that this engine over revs with the 10pitch,i'm glad i bought the 11pitch that i will switch to.Also when you over rev is that with one person or two in the boat?


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm taking my 20hp out tom for a workout for the first time.I have like 30min on it with a quick ride and i darn near hit 30mph with the stock prop.I also have a 185lb boat.The rev limiter didn't hit but i bet i was real close.From what i understand they usually set it at like 200-300rpms above the max so if your hitting that with a 10pitch the 11 would be right at 6300 or a hair less.

Not to change the subject,but i just saw the 25/30hp come out like a week ago and it's a whole different engine then this but it comes standard with a 10pitch also,that's odd to me.But then i looked at some 25's 4strokes on youtube like the merc.I use to have that motor and it was a dog with a 12.5pitch prop,but this motor is also like 30lbs lighter then the merc,has a way a better gear ratio which should give it some great power to weight ratio.Plus it's also a 3cylinder which is even better,it will run smoother and should give it better power then the original 25.


----------

